# M-Bus und die Klemme KL6021



## Plantree13 (25 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand mit Beckhoff schon eine Kopplung realisiert, bzw. kann Tipps geben wie man dies realisieren kann. Oder wer hat vielleicht eine .lib Datei wo diese M-Bus Kopplung realisiert ist?

Sollte die .lib Datei irgendwo käuflich erworben werden, kein Thema. Nur ich brauche eben diese M-Bus Kopplung ;-)

Bei Wago gibt es eine M-bus lib Datei, kann die einfach verwendet werden? Sie kann auch kostenlos heruntergeladen werden...... nur weiß ich nicht in wie weit diese mit Beckhoff Klemmen funzt ;-) 

Link für die M-Bus lib Datei sie ist dort im Download zu finden.

http://www.wago.com/cps/rde/xchg/SID-53EFFEF9-E6C0E393/wago/style.xsl/deu_3888.htm


Danke für die Rückantwort


----------



## /*Matthias*/ (25 Juni 2008)

Die MBus lib von WAGO arbeitet nur mit der 750-650/003-000 Klemme von WAGO. Ich würde mich mal bei Beckhoff schlau machen, ob die fertige Bausteine für den MBus anbieten.


----------



## MarkusP (25 Juni 2008)

Es gibt Modbus-RTU Lib's, die jedoch *abhängig* vom Zielsystem sind. Ist alles im *Beckhoff Information System* beschrieben, inkl. entpackbarer Beispiele.

> TwinCAT > TwinCAT PLC > TwinCAT SPS Bibliotheken > SPS Bibliotheken für PC-basierende Systeme > TwinCAT PLC Library: Serielle Kommunikation über Modbus-RTU.

Listenpreis für die LIB: € 61,36 (also human)

Hoffe gedient zu haben.


----------



## uncle_tom (26 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

da dies wie man sieht immer wieder verwechselt wird.

M-Bus hat nichts mit Modbus zu tun.

Guckst du hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/M-Bus

und hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modbus

Mir ist leider fuer Beckhoff auch keine Lib bekannt.

Ich würde aber mal bei Beckhoff nachfragen. In den Referenzen wird bei Beckhoff des öfteren M-Bus aufgezeigt.

M-Bus basiert auf der IEC-Norm 870-5 (Fernwirkprotokoll) --> dafür gibt´s bei Beckhoff Bibliotheken --> evtl. lässt sich damit was anfangen.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## MarkusP (26 Juni 2008)

...das ist mir aber jetzt mehr als peinlich. Habe mich durch die Angabe der *KL6021 *zu sehr in die Irre führen lassen. Die dürfte dann wohl auch nicht die wirklich richtige Klemme zu sein (ausser mit Pegelanpassung) 

Zur Wiedergutmachung habe ich etwas gegoogelt, es gibt bereits zig Lösungen von Anbietern die auf Beckhoff Hardware basieren. (von der Erfassung bis kpl. Messdaten-Servern... z.B: http://www.opit.ch/fm/mesa/mesa-box-mini) Vielleicht bekommst Du da eine LIB zum kaufen.

Anderenfalls "einfach" eine im Quellcode vorliegende LIB nachprogrammieren  Wäre vielleicht ein Marktlücke, der Bedarf scheint ja da zu sein.

LG


----------



## MarkusP (14 Dezember 2008)

*TwinCAT PLC M-Bus*

Hallo zusammen,

das Thema ist zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber Beckhoff hat für das 1. Quartal 2009 eine Bibliothek für M-Bus angekündigt. :TOOL:

Was es wohl in 5 Jahren alles von Beckhoff gibt !?


Schönes 3. Adventwochenende aus den verschneiten Bergen wünscht

ein immer noch (mehr) von Beckhoff begeisterter Markus.


----------

